# Rest In Peace Finnick Odair



## jonasgirl1622 (Jun 24, 2012)

Rest in peace my fishie


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss jonasgirl1622, how old was Finnick?


----------



## jonasgirl1622 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm actually not sure he was my first betta so I never checked when I got him.


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

beautiful fish, RIP


----------

